# Vermeer 605



## bstanford (Mar 14, 2010)

I just purchased a Vermeer 605 round baler. I am trying to find the seriel number. I found a tag, but it is unreadable. Does anyone know how/where I might find it? Also, does anyone have any good or bad things to say about these balers?


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

bstanford said:


> I just purchased a Vermeer 605 round baler. I am trying to find the seriel number. I found a tag, but it is unreadable. Does anyone know how/where I might find it? Also, does anyone have any good or bad things to say about these balers?


 Just post a picture & we can tell you what you have. The serial plate is in the left hand front side. 
The baler should have decals saying which model you have. If the stickers are not on the baler I hope someone is not trying to hide something like a fire.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bstanford said:


> I just purchased a Vermeer 605 round baler. I am trying to find the seriel number. I found a tag, but it is unreadable. Does anyone know how/where I might find it? Also, does anyone have any good or bad things to say about these balers?


605 is the size of the baler 5' wide and up to 6' high.There is a letter behind it that will be the model.Like;J,Super J,L,XL,M,Super M.And other earlier models.

Some models are better than others.


----------



## WJSzoke (Feb 28, 2010)

you all happen to have a opinion on a 605J i am looking at looks like its in good shape they wasnt 5400 for it is it a good price? local farmer used it for grass hay .. I don'tt know much about vemeer

thanks All


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WJSzoke said:


> you all happen to have a opinion on a 605J i am looking at looks like its in good shape they wasnt 5400 for it is it a good price? local farmer used it for grass hay .. I don'tt know much about vemeer
> 
> thanks All


Had a Super J that was a very good baler,35,000 bales.I don't know if there was many changes from the J to the SJ.

Tractor House has 7 listed from $4500-6500 so it is in the price range.

VERMEER 605J, Used VERMEER 605J, VERMEER 605J For Sale At TractorHouse.com

Check the air bags,belts,bearings,cam track in pickup,pickup teeth.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

WJSzoke said:


> you all happen to have a opinion on a 605J i am looking at looks like its in good shape they wasnt 5400 for it is it a good price? local farmer used it for grass hay .. I don'tt know much about vemeer
> 
> thanks All


 A 605 super J has 1.75" lower and upper drive rollers, double twine tie, spiral starting roller & the last ones had wide belts on the outside.

If you ask me a 605 Super J baler was the best baler ever made. Your could make 2500 Lbs bales with a 65 PTO HP tractors. It is a very simple baler that will bale anything in a windrow.

Have them air up the airbags to 100 PSI and come back in 4 hours if the gage has not changed then you are likely OK. Air bags are around $300.


----------



## WJSzoke (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi All i screwed up today its is a 605 super K twine wrap are the good and is there still a net wrap kits avab. for this machine we rather use the net we store alot of hay outside
the man wantns 8000. the bale counter says 150bales the old guy had a stroke will on the tractor.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

WJSzoke said:


> Hi All i screwed up today its is a 605 super K twine wrap are the good and is there still a net wrap kits avab. for this machine we rather use the net we store alot of hay outside
> the man wantns 8000. the bale counter says 150bales the old guy had a stroke will on the tractor.
> Thanks Bill


 A 605K without netwrap usually sells in the $5,000-6,000 range.


----------

